# Raleigh Record Worth



## wrongway (May 15, 2015)

I know this isn't the kind of questions we like to see on here as this will be vague, but a friend has a Raleigh Record that I like the looks of. It would probably need the usual tune-up and I guess the rims and tires are not correct. It is painted in the Team Colors. I don't know the year. He happens to want my Hotwheels/Matchbox collection. Maybe 20-40 cars? They are in 'played - with' condition and go back to the late 70's, though mostly 80's. (I'm nearly 44). Do you think there could be a fair trade here? Worth persuing? For either one of us?


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 16, 2015)

it is the same frame as the GP, and I've posted before how I like mine.  Unless it has upgraded components and the paint looks professional, I wouldn't value it over $50.  (Hard to go wrong replacing the original steel rims on that bike and GPs.)  Since it's far from original, I would treat the bike as a platform to build a utility bike on - the frame geometry is perfect for that.  I personally would rather have the bike than the cars, but I have a few Ebbro and Minichamps that one car would be an even trade.  
Hot wheels - gave them to my daughter except for three I really liked and kept them high on the shelf (Chaparral, Merc 280SL and The Hood).  
Not to offend, but I'm guessing flea value market value of your cars is likely $2/


----------



## wrongway (May 16, 2015)

That's what I want to know. I want to be as fair to him as I would like him to be to me. Thanks!


----------



## wrongway (Aug 21, 2015)

Hey, he said the other day he'll give it to me!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 22, 2015)

can't beat that


----------

